

New Horizons has seen Pluto, but at what cost? - johnniek
http://www.questionable-economics.com/pluto/

======
madlee98
New Horizons isn't for quantifiable (monetary) benefit. It's to explore
strange new worlds, to boldly go where no man has gone before.

~~~
gizmo686
More cynically, New Horizons was an investment to inspire the young
generation, which will lead to a real return years down the line. It also
worked as a jobs program. It also provides the US with an excuse to continue
advancing in the space domain, which will be unambiguously useful if it ever
becomes militarized.

Also, in terms of pure enjoyment value, I have already received far more than
my two dollars worth from just following the mission over the last few days.

